# &#922;&#940;&#960;&#959;&#953;&#959; &#960;&#961;&#959;&#947

## xamogelo

Οπως λέει και ο τίτλος χρειάζομε κάποιο πρόγραμμα που να κάνει μετάφραση απο αγγλικά σε ελληνικά.

Καμιά ιδέα????

----------

## manos

GNOME Translate: http://www.nongnu.org/libtranslate/gnome-translate/

YouTranslate!: http://www.laas02.org/youtranslate

----------

